
9.5 Low Latency Decision as a Service Design Patterns - itaifrenkel
http://tech.forter.com/9-5-low-latency-decision-as-a-service-design-patterns/
======
itaifrenkel
OP here. If you have any questions I'll be happy to address them.

~~~
redsymbol
Thank you for this outstanding article.

Perhaps I missed it, but how exactly do you implement the timestamp logging?
Do you use your normal application logging, or some other mechanism?

~~~
itaifrenkel
We use riemann which includes timestamp with each event.

